# how hot does your house get



## john11756 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am just curious how others are doing. Ok 20 degrees outside house temp in the stove room is 87 and the damper 1/4 open fans on high.
Windows closed. drafty old house.850 square foot living space small I know.
back rooms are 68 69. No fans pushing air around except the stove fans.
I know there is more to this but just give the basics if you'd like.
Cheers and stay warm


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 6, 2015)

2000 sf ranch, uninsulated block. 16* -real feel 12, stove burning at 350 with cathedral ceiling in family/stove room 2 ceiling fans spinning counter to each other and smaller fans pushing the air towards the bedrooms. 73 in stove room, 65  back by the bedrooms. Probably be warmer if the 4 dogs would stop making me let them in and out lol. Alternating cherry, ash and hickory, I'm comfy


----------



## JayD (Jan 6, 2015)

Open lay out, 1200sf home 75-77, a little cooler in the bedrooms 67-68, No stove fan, 2 ceiling fans reversed. heating  24-7, 4 loads every 24hrs. 11 degrees today 7 tonight. I have arthritis so keep it a bit warmer then most. Your doing fine


----------



## tigeroak (Jan 6, 2015)

We just have the stove fan and one ceiling fan moving the air. The room Where the stove is it is way over 90 in the tv room we keep it between 74-78 , the kitchen and bedroom is 76 and then the very back room is 72. Now that is with the wind blowing and temp is close to 10. Add I am burning soft maple. Will most likely get into the hardwood Wed night and Thursday as they are saying 10-15 below here.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 6, 2015)

Big old 150 year old house. Stove keeps main room very warm and heat travels upstairs. Last night it was 23 degrees. Our bedroom window was open about 4 inches.  We close off  3 bedrooms we don't have occupied though. Nothing like wood heat, as we all know


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 6, 2015)

2666 SF, about 14 degrees outside this morning, 62 inside downstairs, a few degrees higher upstairs.
High of 21 today here, house got up to 66, down to 64 now, just tossed some poplar in to bridge my normally 12 hr reload. I been experimenting at colder temps by bridging between reloads with soft, light wood to keep insert and house temps swings low, and the poplar affords me to have quick, high heat output, with little to no major coal penalty when overnight reload comes round at midnight. And a good bit of coals will remain from the prior load of oak at noon, for midnight's reload.

Back here in my office is the worst place of the house, 58ish this morn in here, using an electric space heater to get it to mid 60's in here.
Tomorrow night looks around 0 with whatever windchill off that.


----------



## john11756 (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess im doing ok considering I have a tiny home lol.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## john11756 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> 2666 SF, about 14 degrees outside this morning, 62 inside downstairs, a few degrees higher upstairs.
> High of 21 today here, house got up to 66, down to 64 now, just tossed some poplar in to bridge my normally 12 hr reload. I been experimenting at colder temps by bridging between reloads with soft, light wood to keep insert and house temps swings low, and the poplar affords me to have quick, high heat output, with little to no major coal penalty when overnight reload comes round at midnight. And a good bit of coals will remain from the prior load of oak at noon, for midnight's reload.
> 
> Back here in my office is the worst place of the house, 58ish this morn in here, using an electric space heater to get it to mid 60's in here.
> Tomorrow night looks around 0 with whatever windchill off that.


o man 58 degrees that's like hat and glove weather lol. I space heat the bed room at night. and im still a newb and still learning about soft and hard wood I can spot red oak from a mile away I scratch my head at the rest, I just try and burn the white stuff when im up and the red stuff when I go to bed haha.but man 12 hour burn times is really nice.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 6, 2015)

2500 sf house. Keep it  around 75 in living room where the stove is. It gets around 67 in the back bed rooms with outside temps in the 20s  have to load around 4 times in 24 hr period. Love my wood stove!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 6, 2015)

You're doing just fine. If I had 850sf I would be roasting too.
Yeah I got thermal top, and slippers on, with a space heater going.At 20 and above not a big deal, teens and singles, get a little chilly at times.
Well 12 hrs does not make it tropical here. Not above 30 it will be much warmer and 12-14 hours. Over 40, 16 hours is not out of the question. Many times during the shoulder season, I'll have some coals in there 20-14 hrs later, nothing putting out heat though.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 6, 2015)

tigeroak said:


> We just have the stove fan and one ceiling fan moving the air. The room Where the stove is it is way over 90 in the tv room we keep it between 74-78 , the kitchen and bedroom is 76 and then the very back room is 72. Now that is with the wind blowing and temp is close to 10. Add I am burning soft maple. Will most likely get into the hardwood Wed night and Thursday as they are saying 10-15 below here.



Sounds like you need the hardwood...


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 6, 2015)

My family room is downstairs and that's where the stove is. That room is 84, upstairs hallway is 70, and bedroom is around 68. Currently 17 degrees here and the house is about 2,000 sq ft.


----------



## hman (Jan 6, 2015)

1352 sf 76-80 degrees. open floor plan with cathedral ceiling.14 degrees outside.


----------



## GENECOP (Jan 6, 2015)

3500 Sqft.......17 Deg outside....70-73 throughout, garage is 55....All with the Greenwood , Radiant, and one Hydronic Zone....


----------



## Shane Collins (Jan 6, 2015)

2600 sqft.  pretty drafty and certainly need new windows.  Average between 64-72.  Highest I've got it is 79 but that was way too hot for me. 70 is perfect.  What do you all use to measure the temperature and where is it located in relation to the stove?


----------



## Typ0 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm cold unless I'm home babysitting the stove that's all I know.  It takes several hours to get going ... I just replaced the wic on my kerosene heater I was hoping to put to bed ... but that was a pain in my ass that didn't take either so I'll have to dive into that again tomorrow.  Several attempts at different things today all no results...that's the way it goes it will all come together tomorrow I guess!


----------



## robbydanilow (Jan 7, 2015)

Love winter 71 inside 19 outside only fire the boiler to keep the heating pipes from freezing. Looking at 8 hour reloads to maintain that delta


----------



## Rossco (Jan 7, 2015)

Ah, my house has temperature differences in certain areas. I go by the CH thermostat in the hallway between the living area and bedrooms.

It's currently 23.5C according to the thermostat and -10C outside.  No forced air for three days now and it's set @ 20.5C.

23.5C = 74.3F

-10C = 14F


----------



## Poindexter (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a few thermometers and hydrometers sprinkled around.

-30dF outdoors.

+80dF in the living room, 1200sqft of five star energy rated envelope.

Coldest temp in the furthest bedroom from the stove, +72dF, I have some practice moving cold air towards the stove with fans.

12 hour reloads in my BK Ashford30, burning spruce.


----------



## Rossco (Jan 7, 2015)

Poindexter said:


> I have a few thermometers and hydrometers sprinkled around.
> 
> -30dF outdoors.
> 
> ...



That's good. Real real good.

I heat 2400sft and 25% of the basement is concrete walls. I have a few unused areas in the home segregated.

Is that current temps?

5 star envelope, 6" walls? 8"?


----------



## Firefighter938 (Jan 7, 2015)

Typ0 said:


> I'm cold unless I'm home babysitting the stove that's all I know.  It takes several hours to get going ... I just replaced the wic on my kerosene heater I was hoping to put to bed ... but that was a pain in my ass that didn't take either so I'll have to dive into that again tomorrow.  Several attempts at different things today all no results...that's the way it goes it will all come together tomorrow I guess!



Something doesn't seem right. Why does it take several hours for your stove to get going? Is it a boiler system? I work a weird schedule and am away from home for 24hrs at a time. When I get home I lite my stove and within 10min it is pumping out warm air. It quickly heats the living room but does take some time to fill the rest of the house.


----------



## brant2000 (Jan 7, 2015)

The house always stays 69-70, regardless of temperature outside.  On cold stretches like this, it will tend to hover more at 69 and I feel like I'm always trying to feed the beast just to catch up.


----------



## Osagebndr (Jan 7, 2015)

-21* outside windchill 7* air temp without the wind. House was 75* upstairs thru out. Down stairs was 68* toasty. Using fans to move heat but blower is on the way


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 7, 2015)

1950 sq ft. Full poured basement. Never have house over 70f, unless mother in law visits. [emoji34]


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 7, 2015)

1,800 square foot Cape. Late 1970s vintage. Mostly 2 x 4 walls . . . definitely has some air leaks that we are slowly and surely working on sealing up when we find them.

Outside temp: Negative single digits to low teens right now. 

Inside temp: High 70s in the room with the stove. High 60s elsewhere except for the mudroom/bathroom/utility room where the oil boiler sits (cooler there) and the master bedroom (probably low 60s there if I had to guess.)


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jan 7, 2015)

We are very well insulated, but also up on a hill surrounded by open fields with no close by wind-break. The stove room is the warmest 70-72 degrees on average. The rest of our main floor probably averages 66-70 degrees depending on outside temperature and whether or not it is windy. The upstairs benefits the most and the kids bedrooms are usually between 72-74 degrees.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 7, 2015)

1500 SqFt. ranch well insulated with an open unfinished basement - open stairwell.  At 10° outside it is 70 in middle of basement across from stove and 68 upstairs.  Bedrooms are 66°(above the stove and the chase is between them.  The heat always rises upstairs and I have a hard time overheating the basement.  When warmer out the basement might get to 72 or 73 and the upstairs will go higher until my wife opens the windows.

This setup works quite well without any fans.  I should have got a larger stove for longer burn times, but I only use it when I feel like it or when the power goes out.


----------



## Typ0 (Jan 7, 2015)

Firefighter938 said:


> Something doesn't seem right. Why does it take several hours for your stove to get going? Is it a boiler system? I work a weird schedule and am away from home for 24hrs at a time. When I get home I lite my stove and within 10min it is pumping out warm air. It quickly heats the living room but does take some time to fill the rest of the house.



I've been thinking about what you said too.  Something doesn't seem right I agree.  Smoke doesn't always pour out of the front of my stove but it does sometimes...like when there isn't a healthy flame in the box and some wood is working on getting started ... or I open the box while stuff is burning to put more in because I want more heat.

I agree it takes too long.  The MC of my wood seems to be ranging from 20 - 28%.  I'm starting to use smaller splits and will begin loading with things I have split down even further this weekend.  I know the MC is a big issue for me right now but I also feel like something else might be wrong.  On the other hand I can hear the flow up the pipe it sounds healthy.  

There is info about my setup in the bottom two posts of this thread:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...y-king-legacy-2150.137363/page-2#post-1850706


----------



## Firefighter938 (Jan 7, 2015)

First of all, I apologize if I ask a question that you already posted about in that thread you linked to. I read the last two posts. I think you should go post in the forum about wood stoves. Take pictures of your setup and tell the guys your model stove. They will be able to fix you up.

I did see that you said a metal rod in the middle of your stove was gone.  Is this a pre EPA stove? It is possible the previous owner warped the damper and took it out.  If so you may not be able to control your draft and a lot of your heat is going out your chimney. 

I'm not sure about the smoke into the room problem. Maybe it's a cold flu on light up? Not enough clearnceuptop? A lot of knowledgable people here. I bet they can get you figured out.


----------



## Typ0 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah I did post in that forum but didn't get any responses to that thread after I put up the specs...maybe I will bump it thanks for the input!

It is an EPA stove.  It's firebrick lined top to bottom.  I have the metal bar and could weld it back in for the next season probably...but I'm kind of curious what it does.  I like to know the whats and hows myself am kinda useless without knowledge!

Maybe it's always cold....nothing seems to get hot enough.  I'm a little discouraged as I thought converting to wood heat would mean warmth not freezing all the time....I will keep trying I guess.


----------



## Kaptain (Jan 7, 2015)

The stove (NC30) is installed in a fully insulated basement with open stairwell in the center of the house.  1150 sq ft raised ranch - heating a total of 2300 sq ft.

I've been keeping a bit warmer than I normally do with the basement temps in the 75 - 82 degree range.  With the open stairwell the heat is very well balanced with the basement typically only 5 degrees warmer or so.

When it's this cold I aim for 80 degrees in the basement before putting a full load in before bed.  Last night I did this, loaded at 10:30 PM and at 6 AM it was still a toasty 76 degrees in the basement - upstairs was around 74.

Insulating and semi-finishing the basement has made a tremendous difference in keeping the heat in the house and letting convection do its thing.  Anxious to see how the black locust and oak loads will do the next couple days.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 7, 2015)

3400 sqr ft and the house flatlines around 60° all winter. (Thermostat setting) Right now its at 54° in the main part of the house. Havent switched to fuel oil yet.
-25° windchill and we have a wind advisory. Its a serious test on insulation and airtightness. Im on a hill unprotected, great for drying out firewood but tough on heating bills.
Wood stove in large sunroom on the northwest face of the house. Stove runs nonstop from Oct to May.
Thank God I love the cold, arctic sweaters and splitting wood.
Oh, and no one likes to come visit me.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 7, 2015)

The ongoing joke at my house is to put the butter dish in the refrigerator to soften it up.


----------



## Fod01 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd be divorced by now


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kaptain said:


> The stove (NC30) is installed in a fully insulated basement with open stairwell in the center of the house.  1150 sq ft raised ranch - heating a total of 2300 sq ft.
> 
> I've been keeping a bit warmer than I normally do with the basement temps in the 75 - 82 degree range.  With the open stairwell the heat is very well balanced with the basement typically only 5 degrees warmer or so.
> 
> ...



I have a similar house, similar square footage, semi finished UN-insulated basement, while not complaining about the temps - low70's upstairs, I'm running my stove pretty hard, I will be insulating this spring, hopefully it makes a huge difference


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 7, 2015)

Suppose to get down to 10 tonight. Not common for around here can't wait to see how the stove performs!


----------



## Rossco (Jan 7, 2015)

Kaptain said:


> The stove (NC30) is installed in a fully insulated basement with open stairwell in the center of the house.  1150 sq ft raised ranch - heating a total of 2300 sq ft.
> 
> I've been keeping a bit warmer than I normally do with the basement temps in the 75 - 82 degree range.  With the open stairwell the heat is very well balanced with the basement typically only 5 degrees warmer or so.
> 
> ...



Ah music to my ears. 

Iam planning this. I would say 1/3 is already done. 

The biggest difference I've found is providing outside air to the rear of the stove. Positive pressure conquers everything else we have tried to do. I now have a smaller temp difference up & down compaired to the wall of heat I encounter in the basement.


----------



## HarvestMan (Jan 7, 2015)

Quite surprised by many of the posts, was expecting higher temps (old childhood memories of neighbors houses that used wood stoves still burning HOT there I guess).

Most important temp is furnace thermostat set at 65 in kitchen adjacent to living room where stove resides.  We aim for 69-71 on thermostat.  At 70, living room is about 71 and balcony upstairs is 74/75 while 1st floor room furthest from stove is mid 60s. Once we reach 73, I can't take the heat anymore and let the stove go out.  Mornings are usually around 66 if I stop feeding stove around 11pm. On really cold nights like last night (4 F) I get up and feed the stove around 3:30am.  Furnace has only come on once in the last week; I want to just turn it off, but wife wants it set to 65; chose not to fight that battle.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 7, 2015)

1000sf ranch. OT is 11, 86 in the stove room right now, but I just now opened the bedroom doors. Should even out pretty quickly since it's 50 in the bedrooms. I use the bedrooms as valves. We only use one to sleep in, the other 2 are a dressing room and multipurpose room. We like a cool bedroom, so we close off 2 bedrooms at night and leave our door open 6 to 12 inches, depending on OTs. Doing this makes the stove room sometimes as high as 90 or more during the night. Makes for a comfortable house in the morning. Looking forward to seeing how the stove performs tonight, forecast is -3. It's an Osage night for sure.


----------



## john11756 (Jan 7, 2015)

I was expecting some higher temps as well. is everyone purposely keeping temps low? or the stoves just not putting out the high temps.
I can get my stove room to 90 pushing it hard and the back rooms will hit 70 at best.


----------



## Rossco (Jan 7, 2015)

How hot do you guys want it?

23-24C is perfect. Anymore and I get sweat rings around my neck.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just hit 0 outside, 1600 sq ft mostly uninsulated farmhouse is on the coal end of a cycle and it's 68 in the front half, haven't check upstairs. Just threw two oak splits on the coal bed for another round of secondaries.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm in a fight here. It's 5 and still a little breezy, though the wind is slacking off now. Log home, but wind pushes cold air between logs and wallboard, so it's like having no insulation. I've made progress weatherizing but still have a ways to go.  2 rooms, 1000 sq.ft. Got the bedroom door open only about 6" to focus heat in the main room. Bedroom 60 now. Started at 66 in the main room this AM, fought my way up to 68 in about 4 hrs. Then I left for 5 hrs. and room temp went to 67. Nice thing about the little black stove is that I can burn down coals and keep 375 stove top for a couple hours. Will reload in about an hour. Need to get the Keystone back online to battle this kind of weather! 


Rossco said:


> How hot do you guys want it? 23-24C is perfect. Anymore and I get sweat rings around my neck.


More like 21-22 for me. If I've been working outside, say hauling up more firewood , I don't want to be having to peel a lot of layers when I come back in.


----------



## Andy S. (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a 2500 ft2 colonial with a heat pump. The insert room (family room) is mid 70s, the living room with the thermostat is at 67-68 and the upstairs is in the low 60s. I leave the thermostat at 67* and let it do what it needs to do.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 7, 2015)

7 here at the moment -12 real feel. House was at 64 downstairs when I got home a few hours ago. I said F it and turned the oil furnace on, 1st to make sure it is running right, 2nd, I can. 
Need to make sure it works when I am visiting the lil woman in 2 weeks. I am even going to get the oil tank filled(3rd fill and 1-100 g delivery in 9 years . Have to run the furnace while away for the week.
Still, the furnace is backup/supplement to the wood heat. I splurged and set the thermostat to 68, that's plenty warm enough for me.
I'm sure somewhere down the road, when I have the house paid off, and getting too hard to get around, I'll just turn the thermostat up and say fug it.


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 7, 2015)

Some like it hot.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 7, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> 7 here at the moment -12 real feel. House was at 64 downstairs when I got home a few hours ago. I said F it and turned the oil furnace on, 1st to make sure it is running right, 2nd, I can.
> Need to make sure it works when I am visiting the lil woman in 2 weeks. I am even going to get the oil tank filled(3rd fill and 1-100 g delivery in 9 years . Have to run the furnace while away for the week.
> Still, the furnace is backup/supplement to the wood heat. I splurged and set the thermostat to 68, that's plenty warm enough for me.
> I'm sure somewhere down the road, when I have the house paid off, and getting too hard to get around, I'll just turn the thermostat up and say fug it.


As low as oil prices are, I'm tempted to use the oil furnace IF the temps get higher. With my luck, the prices will shoot up when I refill.


----------



## john11756 (Jan 8, 2015)

Chugging along baby o yes some like it hot for sure. 8°f house toasty as hell


----------



## KenLockett (Jan 8, 2015)

-11 DegF out right now.  Went to bed at 11:00PM with insert stove room at 75.  Just woke to coals with room at 69.  Wood boiler thermostats set to 66 downstairs and 68 upstairs.  in years past wood boiler or oil only would not have kept up on a cold night like this.  Smaller stove insert great for auxiliary heat on the really cold nights and just sips the wood


----------



## Gboutdoors (Jan 8, 2015)

0 deg. Out now heating 1442'  main floor 1100' walk out lower stove level. New house well insl. but I did not put any insl. in the ceiling/floor so the heat would warm the main floor. 75 down stairs and 67 up no fans just open stairs. I put a Dutch door at top of stairs to help regulate the main floor temps. If I close the bottom half and leave the top open it slows the heat down nicely. Furnace set at 58 just to keep the house warm if something should go out at night.


----------



## Typ0 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> 7 here at the moment -12 real feel. House was at 64 downstairs when I got home a few hours ago. I said F it and turned the oil furnace on, 1st to make sure it is running right, 2nd, I can.
> Need to make sure it works when I am visiting the lil woman in 2 weeks. I am even going to get the oil tank filled(3rd fill and 1-100 g delivery in 9 years . Have to run the furnace while away for the week.
> Still, the furnace is backup/supplement to the wood heat. I splurged and set the thermostat to 68, that's plenty warm enough for me.
> I'm sure somewhere down the road, when I have the house paid off, and getting too hard to get around, I'll just turn the thermostat up and say fug it.



I'm glad I'm  not the only one!  I have been struggling with less than perfect wood and am ready to say folk it too.  I have my heat set at 60 and the furnace is already running regularly in the middle of the nights and days when I'm not home.  The kids are coming this weekend I'm just going to turn it up to 70 and let the stove go out for a bit I think.   I have kept it lit for three weeks now...that's a pretty good run I guess but I'm cold and overworked lol.


----------



## coaly (Jan 8, 2015)

Zero outside this morning. 12* high forecast today. *24 hr. high was 75, low 66.*
1880 s.f. NEPA. Bedroom away from stove 75* when loaded at midnight. 66 at  7:30 AM. 68 by 8 AM - 70 now. I have NO other heat source. Cooked breakfast on 45 X 20 inch stove top 630* over firebox - 25 gallons hot water 160* this morning. Water will push 200* by tonight.
There is NO other stove out there with that size cook top, water heater, or 3000 s.f. heating capacity. (in the middle of kitchen with bake oven) And my coil in the firebox is not installed. It could run radiant or some baseboard if needed.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  30% humidity from 24 gallon water reservoir on back with 1 lid removed. Shows 24 hour high 34% low 30%.


----------



## NJ_Burner08002 (Jan 11, 2015)

Family room.  76.   Kitchen.   70.     Dining room 68.     Upstairs.   Who cares.  Lol.   Electric blanket.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Jan 13, 2015)

About 1,000 sq ft with another floor upstairs.  Drafty and not well insulated/no insulation in floor.  House gets to 100 if we are not careful, even at -20° outside.
Kitchen Queen 480....on a short chimney to boot.

Coaly has one like ours.  We love it.  It is our only source of heat and it also cooks all of our food.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine gets as hot or cool as i desire. I can make any room warmer or cooler than the other rooms.


----------



## BSH1F (Jan 14, 2015)

1100 sqft rancher with stove in basement keeps whole house 72-78 when running, also keeps my garage a nice 70. Burning thru wood now!


----------



## j7art2 (Jan 14, 2015)

-10*F last night, and I had the house at 74*. Lol. Woke up though and it was 58 with the LP running. Fire burned down throughout the night and house didn't stay that way. 

Basement wood furnace heating a 1700sqft chalet style home.


----------

